# Laura Ingalls Wilder Museum - Walnut Grove, MN



## GeorgiaBelle (Sep 8, 2009)

Laura Ingalls Wilder's sewing basket
















*Items from a neighboring family to the Ingalls, the Johnsons*




















Spinning wheel belonging to the Nelsons, another neighboring family of the Ingalls








*Some items from the Little House on the Prairie TV series*

Pa's fiddle (Charles Ingalls' actual fiddle is on display in Mansfield, Missouri)





A replica fireplace with the mantle and rifle


----------



## GeorgiaBelle (Sep 8, 2009)

*A sod house that was built to the size of Laura's soddy on Plum Creek*





A rope bed covered with a fur blanket. The lighter colored item is a coat made from buffalo (well, faux buffalo).





A small stove







*In one of the buildings they had built a model house that was about the size of the Ingalls' house in Walnut Grove, also containing some of the items they would have had during the time.*

Washboard and tub





Water pail and ladle





Cabinet/pantry





Tool chest





Stove, pans, and woodbox





Dressing table





Spinning wheel





The bed


----------



## southwoodshunter (Sep 8, 2009)

Those are great ... felt like I was there....you two have fun...


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 8, 2009)

Great pics! I really like the flattened shot horn.


----------



## GeorgiaBelle (Sep 8, 2009)

southwoodshunter said:


> Those are great ... felt like I was there....you two have fun...



I'm a picture freak. I'm glad to hear you enjoyed them!



Nicodemus said:


> Great pics! I really like the flattened shot horn.



I thought you might like those...You would have loved the places we went.


----------



## 00Beau (Sep 8, 2009)

Those are cool pictures!!!


----------



## CAL (Sep 8, 2009)

Excellent post,really enjoyed every photo.many thanks for letting us see the tools and items of the past when folks worked or didn't eat and stay warm.
I wonder how many of us today could exist were it not for Walmart,Piggly Wiggly,J.C.Penny and the like.


----------



## GeorgiaBelle (Sep 8, 2009)

CAL said:


> Excellent post,really enjoyed every photo.many thanks for letting us see the tools and items of the past when folks worked or didn't eat and stay warm.
> I wonder how many of us today could exist were it not for Walmart,Piggly Wiggly,J.C.Penny and the like.



I love the modern conveniences of today, but I could definitely survive.


----------



## KDarsey (Sep 8, 2009)

Very interesting. I always enjoyed the TV show. Were any of the pics from inside the sod house or could you go in it? I'd like to see it and go inside.
  Thanks!


----------



## GeorgiaBelle (Sep 9, 2009)

KDarsey said:


> Very interesting. I always enjoyed the TV show. Were any of the pics from inside the sod house or could you go in it? I'd like to see it and go inside.
> Thanks!



Yes, you could walk inside. The picture of the rope bed and the stove directly below the picture of the sod house are from the inside.


----------



## Elbow (Sep 9, 2009)

Hey Georgia Belle!
I was such a huge fan of Laura Ingalls. I have a book on her life and every where she lived.  I am planning on stopping in Missouri to visit one of her homes on my way to my move back to Georgia! This was a real treat for me because I won't be able to make it to some of her other homes but your pic's got my frontiers girl spirit riled up again! Thanks again for the great pics!
El


----------



## Country_Girl (Sep 9, 2009)

WOW!  These are GREAT pics!!!  LOVED them!!

I bet you wanted to play with that spinning wheel SOOOO bad!  

Were you allowed to "touch"?  I know how you are about wanting to "touch" things.  You got it honest!


----------



## GeorgiaBelle (Sep 9, 2009)

Country_Girl said:


> WOW!  These are GREAT pics!!!  LOVED them!!
> 
> I bet you wanted to play with that spinning wheel SOOOO bad!
> 
> Were you allowed to "touch"?  I know how you are about wanting to "touch" things.  You got it honest!



A lot of things were blocked off or in cases, but the desire to touch them was unbearable. lol.


----------



## Country_Girl (Sep 9, 2009)

GeorgiaBelle said:


> A lot of things were blocked off or in cases, but the desire to touch them was unbearable. lol.



Oh.... I am sure!!!  So glad you managed to resist!!   LOL


----------



## Redbow (Sep 11, 2009)

I have seen my Grandmother use a washboard and tub many times when I was growing up ! Her tub was made of metal not wood but I have seen the old wood tubs in use ! Thanks for the pics !


----------



## Rem 742 (Oct 9, 2009)

Thanks for the photos. I've always been a big Laura Ingalls fan.


----------



## siberian1 (Nov 14, 2009)

Nice post.  Thanks for sharing!


----------

